# Carry Concealed for self defense



## twaner (Mar 7, 2007)

I was trying to decide between the p99 and the xd45 as my first gun and being in the walther forum I know I am going to get ribbed for choosing the XD45 over the beautiful p99 but I liked the 45 power and all of the safety features of the xd. I love my XD and glad I puchased it and wil get a full sized p99 one day. Only problem is it is a bulky gun and cannot carry it concealed except for the wintertime when I wear a coat. As my primary concealed for summer and spring I am trying to decide between the PPK/S and the p99 compact AS 9mm. I love both guns, the p99 compact because it is a full defensive weapon and can conceal but the ppk/s is so small and can conceal better and even put it in my pocket as well as being a Bond fan. The .38 auto load doesn't look like it has alot of stopping power though. Do I go with the elegant and practicality of hiding the ppk/s over the power of the p99 compact? This would only be for better weather when I can't carry my xd and I see my defensive situations being to shoot and run to safety if god forbids the situation arises and don't see myself in a full on shootout. Any recommendations?


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

I have a P99 and a PPK/S.
I carry the PPK/S.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

there is a new kid on the block by the end of summer......
it is called PPS..... about the size of a PPK/S in 9mm.....
much slimmer than the P99c ....
Just to give you yet another Walther option

http://www.carl-walther.info/dev2/index.php?company=walther&lang=DE&content=products&hid=2&uid=5


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

uncut said:


> there is a new kid on the block by the end of summer......
> it is called PPS..... about the size of a PPK/S in 9mm.....
> much slimmer than the P99c ....
> Just to give you yet another Walther option
> ...


VERY interesting. I like the way it looks. Except for that darn trigger safety...


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Just a suggestion, but check out the Kahr Arms P9. Here is a thread with pics http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5588

I have a pic of mine on a mouse pad to give you an example of the size. It shoots very nice and it is slim for summer concealment. I carry it all spring and summer long. It is also a very affordable weapon.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

twaner said:


> I was trying to decide between the p99 and the xd45 as my first gun and being in the walther forum I know I am going to get ribbed for choosing the XD45 over the beautiful p99 but I liked the 45 power and all of the safety features of the xd. I love my XD and glad I puchased it and wil get a full sized p99 one day. Only problem is it is a bulky gun and cannot carry it concealed except for the wintertime when I wear a coat. As my primary concealed for summer and spring I am trying to decide between the PPK/S and the p99 compact AS 9mm. I love both guns, the p99 compact because it is a full defensive weapon and can conceal but the ppk/s is so small and can conceal better and even put it in my pocket as well as being a Bond fan. The .38 auto load doesn't look like it has alot of stopping power though. Do I go with the elegant and practicality of hiding the ppk/s over the power of the p99 compact? This would only be for better weather when I can't carry my xd and I see my defensive situations being to shoot and run to safety if god forbids the situation arises and don't see myself in a full on shootout. Any recommendations?


I hear ya! I have a P99c a/s, a Walther PP and a XD45c. I like all of them very well. I had the XD45 Service and for me it was just too big to carry so I ended up carrying my P99c almost all of the time. I traded my XD45 service for a XD45 compact a few weeks ago (still new in box) and it still is not what I want for carry so I'll sell it and get the new PPS when it comes out. The P99c carries well in my front pocket but if I want a 45 to carry I still have a Kimber Ultra CDP. I don't think I'll miss the XD when I give it up.


----------

